# Trivia 8/20



## luckytrim (Aug 20, 2018)

trivia 8/20
DID YOU KNOW...
Traveling can improve problem solving skills and boost  creativity. New
sounds, smells, tastes, languages, and sights create new  synapses in the
brain and promote neuroplasticity.


1. Carboniferous (360-280 million years ago): What is the name  of this
period referring to?
2. What were "urnfields" in the Bronze Age equivalent  to?
3. In the delightful movie "You've Got Mail", who is  Brinkley?
4. One of the seven deadly sins is avarice....  what's the  more common word
for avarice ?
5. On what day is Guy Fawkes Day?
6. What is the official language of Brazil?
7. In the USA, on what day are more telephone calls placed  than any other 
day?
8. What Year Was It ??
Nelson Mandela is convicted of Treason and sentenced to life  in prison.
  a. - 1960
  b. - 1962
  c. - 1964
  d. - 1966


TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The ancient Greeks believed that eating the meat of a  poisonous snake in the
summer months might cause you to become a vampire after you  die.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  the forming of coal deposits
2. Cemeteries
3.  Joe Fox's Dog
4. Greed
5.  November 5
6.  Portuguese
7. Mother's Day
8. - c

CRAP !!
But....
In parts of ancient Greece, especially the City/State of Elis,  the people
believed that anyone who eats the flesh of a lamb killed by a  wolf would
become a vampire after death.


----------

